# Jay White?



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Jay White is no flippy guy. Classic scumbag heel. He can actually cut a promo too. Honestly, he's a bit smaller these days,but he was actually pretty big a few years back. I also wouldn't bank on him joining the elite. I think there's a reason he's coming and going on his own.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I'll reserve final comment til he cuts some promos and gets in the ring but so far he looks like a cosplay of pac. Having him on the TV gets attention on the bucks which is the plan I would guess here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ignore all the hype, he sucks

reason i stopped watching NJPW

….. then again, it was mostly cause of the endless Gado interferences and the horrible Okada / tanahashi v Jay’s bullet club program that would never end

i’ll give him a chance again…. But only a smalll small one


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I love how “The Elite” are categorized as “flippy” small guys, yet that description only fits The Young Bucks. Adam Cole isn’t athletic enough to flip. Kenny Omega is one of the best wrestlers in the world, Hangman Page is a brawler, Cody is old school southern wrestling, etc. 

Stop trying to downplay The Elite for the dumb shit that The Bucks do. And when you DO decide to cry about the shit that The Bucks do, at least keep it honest that their style is popular enough to have had a second promotion built, and THRIVE, on its back before any CM Punk, Bryan, etc came along.

And I’m not even a fan of the Bucks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I love how “The Elite” are categorized as “flippy” small guys, yet that description only fits The Young Bucks. Adam Cole isn’t athletic enough to flip. Kenny Omega is one of the best wrestlers in the world, Hangman Page is a brawler, Cody is old school southern wrestling, etc.
> 
> Stop trying to downplay The Elite for the dumb shit that The Bucks do. And when you DO decide to cry about the shit that The Bucks do, at least keep it honest that their style is popular enough to have had a second promotion built, and THRIVE, on its back before any CM Punk, Bryan, etc came along.
> 
> And I’m not even a fan of the Bucks.


preach brother Bdon


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

Hopefully he's better than he has been in Impact wrestling. Him and his group usually instant fast forward.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

bdon said:


> I love how “The Elite” are categorized as “flippy” small guys, yet that description only fits The Young Bucks. Adam Cole isn’t athletic enough to flip. Kenny Omega is one of the best wrestlers in the world, Hangman Page is a brawler, Cody is old school southern wrestling, etc.
> 
> Stop trying to downplay The Elite for the dumb shit that The Bucks do. And when you DO decide to cry about the shit that The Bucks do, at least keep it honest that their style is popular enough to have had a second promotion built, and THRIVE, on its back before any CM Punk, Bryan, etc came along.
> 
> And I’m not even a fan of the Bucks.


Young bucks are horrible and thats being kind! They just wormed their way in with cody and omega and Khan had to take them too as he was nerd fan. They may have been the best the indy scene could offer at the time. Omega was never in wwe for a reason and cody did OK there but was never a player. I'll say hats off to the bucks for self promotion they have got pretty far given their limited ability mostly through good Internet and marketing work. Place them in a ring with real wrestlers who know how to work though and they are an embarrassment. Hence why they at now relegated to comedy jokes at this point now the real talent has started to arrive from wwe.

I'll give this guy white a chance at least he seems to carry himself with seriousness like he might be thing. Unlike others who are just goofballs.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

bdon said:


> and THRIVE


'Thrive' is a very strong word...

But The Elite are flippy geeks, I dunno why you'd think otherwise. They all look like they've never seen the inside of a gym.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He is 6'1" - that's his listed height anyway and he's never struck me as small. Well conditioned, athletic, very well trained as he went through the NJPW young lion system from 2015 and had to pay his dues for a long time.

He's one of the best storytelling heels in the business and in 2020 it was reported that WWE viewed him as a 'perfect heel' for them and wanted to sign him. He confirmed to Fightful last year that WWE had an interest in him. He'd actually transition quite well to WWE since his style is more methodical than Omega and Ospreay.

He is anything but flippy. I'ver seen him compared to a young HHH in that he gets heel psychology and always comes across as being desperate to win and hurt the babyface. Main complaint I would say is his matches can follow a set formula, but then so did most of Bret Hart's and he is revered.

Jay vs. Ibushi in the 2019 G1 final was one of the very best matches that year. BTW, he isn't even 30 yet.

With the correct backing and push, he could be a main event heel in AEW or WWE. At the very minimum, upper midcard.

Here he is pretending to be a nice guy then showing his true colours.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Building up to a match with Kenny at Revolution possibly ? as he mentioned the “real belt collector”.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I legitimately hate that slimy son of a bitch.

I tune in to every one of his matches and every time I see his smug fucking face contorting in pain it makes me very happy.

Fuck Jay White, I can barely even bring myself to acknowledge how good he is, because he's a cunt that good.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ignore all the hype, he sucks
> 
> reason i stopped watching NJPW
> 
> ...


This. Jay White himself is good, damn good, and he has huge potential.
Jay White with Gedo? That has to be one of the worst runs I have ever seen as a top guy in modern NJPW. Every single match was the exact same. EVERY SINGLE MATCH. It was painful and made me tune out of NJPW for a good while.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

He’s a wrestler. No more no less. I would stream wrestle kingdom but once he became “the” guy it completely killed my interest. He’s a 6/10 on everything


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hopefully Gedo has little association with Jay even when he goes back to Japan, since Gedo is focused on the horrible House of Torture sub-group. Jay definitely doesn't need an interfering manager as he can legitimately take apart opponents limb by limb. He'd suit a valet though.

Jay's top 20 rated matches on Cagematch for anyone who might want to familiarize themselves with the Switchblade.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Always wanted to see AEW use those pressers after the PPV’s in the NJPW style even if for just a few of the interviews of wrestlers in more kayfabe story telling situations either as live feed and or to be used as some video style drops on social media to add some authenticity so to speak to what was happening in and around the action on screen
then you could still do the TK Presser as its own thing more straight up questions & answers w introductions of newly signed talents when needed


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Wridacule said:


> Jay White is no flippy guy. Classic scumbag heel. He can actually cut a promo too. Honestly, he's a bit smaller these days,but he was actually pretty big a few years back. I also wouldn't bank on him joining the elite. I think there's a reason he's coming and going on his own.


I think it'll be the fued that was due to happen in Impact, imported to AEW. I'd expect to see G.O.D around soon too. Bullet Club vs Elite (probably vs UE) is on the horizon...again.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> Adam Cole isn’t athletic enough to flip.


Just needed to tell you that I spilled my milk bursting into laughter 😂😂


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Jay White is anything but another floppy dude. I suggest you go and watch his NJPW matches


----------



## King K Rool (Oct 5, 2021)

Sounds like MJF lite to me.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I will keep an open mind but he looked ok so far, albeit another small guy


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

HHH was rumoured to be desperate to sign Jay White last year when his contract was up for renewal. There are similarities I see between his work and HHHs from around 1999 / 2000.

As a wrestler Jay can hang with the best of them, he could blow up most guys. His counters and reversals are exceptional and like Kenny Omega he can shift the tempo, pace and momentum of a match anytime. He's a believable heel and there's nothing he wouldn't do to get the win.

He was a guest on Art of Wrestling back in 2017 which was before his big push in New Japan. It's worth listening to to hear what he's all about and how he got started in the business.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ignore all the hype, he sucks
> 
> reason i stopped watching NJPW
> 
> ...


"Fuck that people can't change"

- Rap Shepard


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

thisissting said:


> Young bucks are horrible and thats being kind! They just wormed their way in with cody and omega and Khan had to take them too as he was nerd fan. They may have been the best the indy scene could offer at the time. Omega was never in wwe for a reason and cody did OK there but was never a player. I'll say hats off to the bucks for self promotion they have got pretty far given their limited ability mostly through good Internet and marketing work. Place them in a ring with real wrestlers who know how to work though and they are an embarrassment. Hence why they at now relegated to comedy jokes at this point now the real talent has started to arrive from wwe.
> 
> I'll give this guy white a chance at least he seems to carry himself with seriousness like he might be thing. Unlike others who are just goofballs.


this is such a spectacular misunderstanding of reality, its hard to even know where to begin


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

JeSeGaN said:


> 'Thrive' is a very strong word...
> 
> But The Elite are flippy geeks, I dunno why you'd think otherwise. They all look like they've never seen the inside of a gym.


Kenny Omega is jacked.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Another short, skinny white guy with long, wet hair.

not enough of those in aew tbh


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Never seen this guy before but heard he is something special. First impression without seeing him wrestle he looks very average - I'd say 5 10 175lbs maybe? I assume he can talk as he doesn't look up to much. A perfect addition to the elite which is already full of small average looking Joe's.
> 
> Will we see him wrestle for aew next few weeks? I'm guessing he is another flippy indy guy that never made it to wwe.


You sound really stupid just making statements about someone's skills based on appearance and never watching a match. 

Look at his resume alone.....

Hes a good heel on the mic and a good worker too not very flippy you might want to actually research before commenting lol


----------



## Remco (Jun 17, 2021)

thisissting said:


> Never seen this guy before but heard he is something special. First impression without seeing him wrestle he looks very average - I'd say 5 10 175lbs maybe? I assume he can talk as he doesn't look up to much. A perfect addition to the elite which is already full of small average looking Joe's.


So whats the problem? You post comments about a guy you don't know and you already think he is a perfect addition to the elite without knowing the guy? A already full of small average looking joe's? But you don't know the guy? My god what a dumb f..k are you. Why post this message? Just watch Roman Reigns and be a happy guy then..


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

He's good, although not my cup of tea personally. He's good on the mic, comes across well as a real slimy heel, but he can get a little bit too Randy Boreton when it comes to slowing down the pace of the match and dissecting his opponents. Everything he does is great, but I just want a little more speed and variety from his matches. 

And the dude is shredded. He's got outrageous conditioning and barely breaks a sweat during most matches. Just wish he'd use it to do a little bit more.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Jay can slow the pace of matches right down but that just adds to the gimmick of him being cerebral and all about control and domination. The comparison with Orton is fair, although mileage will vary on whether that's a good or bad thing.

He inherited the Switchblade gimmick from Sami Callihan, which at the time was a leather clad knife obsessed psycho. He's grown and developed the gimmick so it's not just a literal affiliation with knives, Jay is the Switchblade, unpredictable, dangerous and can turn at the flick of a switch. He's been given big opportunities, US champion beating Kenny, joining Chaos and turning on Okada, leading Bullet Club, the IWGP title runs, headlining the big MSG show - he's made the most of those opportunities. I just hope TK doesn't waste him.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

He's a better version of adam cole, more in shape, more charisma, better talker, better character and better wrestler


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Jay's a Randy Orton type. By that I mean he's good looking and *incredibly* boring in every facet. He's one of those guys I don't understand the hype over at all, especially the promos.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm excited for him being in AEW. Great promo and he works a style thats more methodical and is a counter based style wrestler. He's great addition for whatever short term story they're planning to tell.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

My first impression of him is that he looks good and moves well. Still, not much seen in AEW.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

AthleticGirth said:


> Jay can slow the pace of matches right down but that just adds to the gimmick of him being cerebral and all about control and domination. The comparison with Orton is fair, although mileage will vary on whether that's a good or bad thing.
> 
> He inherited the Switchblade gimmick from Sami Callihan, which at the time was a leather clad knife obsessed psycho. He's grown and developed the gimmick so it's not just a literal affiliation with knives, Jay is the Switchblade, unpredictable, dangerous and can turn at the flick of a switch. He's been given big opportunities, US champion beating Kenny, joining Chaos and turning on Okada, leading Bullet Club, the IWGP title runs, headlining the big MSG show - he's made the most of those opportunities. I just hope TK doesn't waste him.


Yeah I get the reasoning for it, it's just personally not my cup of tea. You can be a great cerebral heel without slowing the match down to an absolute crawl and killing the match.

Considering most of what I've seen from him have been like 30+minute matches in the main or co-main event of big NJPW shows maybe wrestling on TV will mean he has to speed it up a couple notches, due simply to the time constraints, or he'll get most of his heat in during the commercials. Will be interesting to see.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

JeSeGaN said:


> 'Thrive' is a very strong word...
> 
> But The Elite are flippy geeks, I dunno why you'd think otherwise. They all look like they've never seen the inside of a gym.


Now you’re just talking about The Bucks and Cole. Omega, Page, and Cody all have an athletic look.

It just does a disservice to the rest to extend the Bucks’ shortcomings onto the rest of the members.



Erik. said:


> I legitimately hate that slimy son of a bitch.
> 
> I tune in to every one of his matches and every time I see his smug fucking face contorting in pain it makes me very happy.
> 
> Fuck Jay White, I can barely even bring myself to acknowledge how good he is, because he's a cunt that good.


Yeah. He’s got some John Kreese-level hate from BDon. If you knew me in real life, you’d know how much I worship the Karate Kid movies, and for that…FUCK JOHN KREESE!


fabi1982 said:


> Just needed to tell you that I spilled my milk bursting into laughter 😂😂


It’s funny, because it’s true. Lmao



AthleticGirth said:


> headlining the big MSG show


…that everyone expected Omega to headline.

*FIFY

Sorry, not sorry lol

Oh, and just so we’re clear and not deviating from my topic too much: Codysux kthxlol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Jay White is the best wrestler ever. Ever.

Nah, I am joking. From what I have seen from Jay he is good. I don't follow NJPW closely though.

Not sure how The Elite as a whole are "flippy geeks" when it's just the Young Bucks that flip around the ring. They aren't really even "geeks" since it takes athleticism to do what they do. When I am defending the Young Bucks while not being a fan of them at all something clearly seems wrong. lol


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

King K Rool said:


> Sounds like MJF lite to me.


More like MJF is a Jay White lite. Jay can wrestle and do more than scream talking shit about his opponent.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

King K Rool said:


> Sounds like MJF lite to me.


He's moreso a Kenny Omega lite without the comedy.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

King K Rool said:


> Sounds like MJF lite to me.


MJF is just Mike Sanders lite anyway.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Jay White is the best heel in rasslin', not a wink, wink, nudge, nudge heel like MJF where you think to yourself "THIS GUY IS SO GOOD AT HIS JOB", but just a despicable asshole you want to see get his ass kicked. He's a very good wrestler too, if unspectacular in a very un-AEW sort of way. He's spent enough time around the best wrestlers on the planet that he's picked up their knack for excelling in the art of reversals.

He's a guy I could not stand when he first returned to New Japan, but he definitely grew on me over the years on account of his sort of undeniability.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

fabi1982 said:


> More like MJF is a Jay White lite. Jay can wrestle and do more than scream talking shit about his opponent.


I will say he's got more range on the mic but I still prefer MJFs content. The idea that Max can't wrestle at this point though, is sheer nonsense.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

fabi1982 said:


> Just needed to tell you that I spilled my milk bursting into laughter 😂😂


I always knew the Panama Sunrise was really a rest hold perfect for Picture in Picture.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> I will say he's got more range on the mic but I still prefer MJFs content. The idea that Max can't wrestle at this point though, is sheer nonsense.


But Jay White is FAR FAR better than MJF and even the biggest MJF fan has to admit this and I only see some JW matches and more of MJF. He can wrestle, like Cena can wrestle, but Jay can ACTUALLY wrestle


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

He's got some Mic skills, he's very solid in the ring but he is a tad vanilla.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

White is one of the best wrestlers.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I had heard the name, but never really seen him before. When he showed up on screen, I thought someone had spoon fed Adam Cole some ninja turtle ooze and taken him to a gym or something.

Everyone remembers this meme right? I need to make one with Adam Cole on the left and Jay White on the right:


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

AEW needs a slow plodding type cerebral wrestler to slow down a lot of the hyperactive wrestlers. 

It means more when the faces get their moves off because the pops mean more when they can get going. 

This is a good signing for AEW. Brings diversity


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Razgriz said:


> This is a good signing for AEW. Brings diversity


Unfortunately he isn't signed, but it sounds like AEW could become his U.S. home. But you're right, Jay has worked with flashy wrestlers in incredible matches and is a great base for them - his best being against Ibushi who is very flashy. He's a master craftsman in the ring and only 29 years of age. Ospreay is the flashier, eye-catching one who I think has been the best around lately, but White has so much substance to his game and I'd have him in AEW over any WWE guy right now for various reasons. A match like Jay vs. Darby would be great because they're so good in their opposite roles. Jay vs. Hangman for the title could also be fantastic.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Lmao Tony hyped this dude and Keith Lee's debuts like they were Hogan and Austin, fuck is wrong with this mf.

I don't think the guy has any talent to be anything but a jobber tbh.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Wridacule said:


> Jay White is no flippy guy. Classic scumbag heel. He can actually cut a promo too. Honestly, he's a bit smaller these days,but he was actually pretty big a few years back. I also wouldn't bank on him joining the elite. I think there's a reason he's coming and going on his own.


Everyone looks big in japan. Jericho was looking like a powerhouse over there😂


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

I saw Jay White wrestle to crickets so many times in 2016-2017 then all of a sudden he was everyone’s favourite in 2019 and all he’d done is washed the bad dye job out of his hair


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

King K Rool said:


> Sounds like MJF lite to me.


more like MJF tall


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

adamclark52 said:


> I saw Jay White wrestle to crickets so many times in 2016-2017 then all of a sudden he was everyone’s favourite in 2019 and all he’d done is washed the bad dye job out of his hair


And completely cultivated a new character. And improved the layout of his matches. In 2016 (aged 23~24), he was one year into his New Japan tutelage and literally a young lion who went to America on what they call a learning excursion. It's a very slow and steady build-up over there where they learn the basics, wrestling simple matches to polite applauses, then go overseas to develop a character before returning with a push. That's why they train so many of the best workers in the world because they train their youngsters thoroughly.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

He hasn't stood out from the pack when he's appeared in Impact.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

3venflow said:


> And completely cultivated a new character. And improved the layout of his matches. In 2016 (aged 23~24), he was one year into his New Japan tutelage and literally a young lion who went to America on what they call a learning excursion. It's a very slow and steady build-up over there where they learn the basics, wrestling simple matches to polite applauses, then go overseas to develop a character before returning with a push. That's why they train so many of the best workers in the world because they train their youngsters thoroughly.
> 
> View attachment 116675


His matches in 2019 seemed pretty much the same to me. And I remember him still looking like 2017, maybe a bit into the 2018 look


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

3venflow said:


> And completely cultivated a new character. And improved the layout of his matches. In 2016 (aged 23~24), he was one year into his New Japan tutelage and literally a young lion who went to America on what they call a learning excursion. It's a very slow and steady build-up over there where they learn the basics, wrestling simple matches to polite applauses, then go overseas to develop a character before returning with a push. That's why they train so many of the best workers in the world because they train their youngsters thoroughly.
> 
> View attachment 116675


He looked more unique in 2017 imo


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Jay White to me is like a worse version of Kenny Omega. I make that comparison simply because when Kenny left New Japan they pretty much replaced him with Jay White and tried to make him the next "gaijin" star. Jay White is pretty good in the ring but not my favorite. I'm not shitting on him by any means but I just think of him as just a Walmart Kenny Omega. Kenny Omega was a big loss to New Japan. I feel like when they lost him they scrambled to find a replacement so they pretty much hard pushed Jay White even though in my opinion he wasn't really ready. In a desperate attempt to fill that void that Omega left.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

fabi1982 said:


> But Jay White is FAR FAR better than MJF and even the biggest MJF fan has to admit this and I only see some JW matches and more of MJF. He can wrestle, like Cena can wrestle, but Jay can ACTUALLY wrestle


Nah, personally I'd rank MJF ahead of him in terms of entertainment value. MJF is more entertaining on the mic and in the ring -- Just ACTUALLY my far far BETTER opinion though


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Minoru Suzuki thread 2.0
I'm surprised OP didn't claim yet that he has a close relative who would beat the shit out of White.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Jay White is anything but another floppy dude. I suggest you go and watch his NJPW matches


I don't like Japanese wrestling I'm afraid so won't be doing that. How come he has done nothing outside of Japan?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Outlaw91 said:


> Minoru Suzuki thread 2.0
> I'm surprised OP didn't claim yet that he has a close relative who would beat the shit out of White.


That guy looked about 60.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Remco said:


> So whats the problem? You post comments about a guy you don't know and you already think he is a perfect addition to the elite without knowing the guy? A already full of small average looking joe's? But you don't know the guy? My god what a dumb f..k are you. Why post this message? Just watch Roman Reigns and be a happy guy then..


He does like another small generic indy guy but I'll wait until I see him in the ring for final judgement.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Dizzie said:


> He's a better version of adam cole, more in shape, more charisma, better talker, better character and better wrestler


Thanks might be worth a watch then. Is he Pac 2.0 though?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

thorwold said:


> Jay White is the best heel in rasslin', not a wink, wink, nudge, nudge heel like MJF where you think to yourself "THIS GUY IS SO GOOD AT HIS JOB", but just a despicable asshole you want to see get his ass kicked. He's a very good wrestler too, if unspectacular in a very un-AEW sort of way. He's spent enough time around the best wrestlers on the planet that he's picked up their knack for excelling in the art of reversals.
> 
> He's a guy I could not stand when he first returned to New Japan, but he definitely grew on me over the years on account of his sort of undeniability.


So he takes the business seriously and has an understanding of kayfabe then unlike the bucks cody cole omega etc? Might be worth a watch then! No bad comedy?


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

thisissting said:


> I don't like Japanese wrestling I'm afraid do won't be doing that. How come he has done nothing outside of Japan?


I dunno, ask him


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

thisissting said:


> That guy looked about 60.


Yet your 70 plus year old father looks more menacing than him (your claim). Maybe you inherited your father's physique and you look even better than White. 
You and your old man should start a "thisissting" stable and feud with the Bullet Club. Do you also have some strong cousins who can take on GoD?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Bringing in all these Japanese pensioners was an embarrassment so mox could try not to hurt them. Fakest looking shit iv seen in years. I see the japanese ladies comedy acts have all been shelved now too. Seen sense at last.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

thisissting said:


> So he takes the business seriously and has an understanding of kayfabe then unlike the bucks cody cole omega etc? Might be worth a watch then! No bad comedy?


Never seen him do comedy, no.


----------



## King K Rool (Oct 5, 2021)

GNKenny said:


> MJF is just Mike Sanders lite anyway.


who???


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Um...Anyone who's read the Rampage spoilers for Whites first feud.




Uh.











Fuck this company.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Um...Anyone who's read the Rampage spoilers for Whites first feud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



What feud? He just beat Berreta to qualify for the ladder match.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Outlaw91 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What feud? He just beat Berreta to qualify for the ladder match.





Spoiler



according to the spoilers I read he had a staredown with Orange Cassidy to end the show.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> according to the spoilers I read he had a staredown with Orange Cassidy to end the show.





Spoiler



I hope it's just the usual shit OC does but even if a match happens I'm pretty sure Jay isn't allowed to lose one on one matches or taking pins outside NJPW.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Um...Anyone who's read the Rampage spoilers for Whites first feud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't be much of a deal if he is hacking about in impact and debuted against best friends lol. Oh my days! Why would njpw agree to this bad booking makes him look weak.


----------



## Damon Hen (11 mo ago)

Not feeling this guy at all.

As in... who the heck is he?

Screams indie geek energy


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Troll thread


----------



## Damon Hen (11 mo ago)

Plus, his kiwi accent - how can anyone take that thing seriously? Imagine him squaring up to Reigns or Brock


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Damon Hen said:


> Plus, his kiwi accent - how can anyone take that thing seriously? Imagine him squaring up to Reigns or Brock


All of three of them are billed at the same height and Brock of all people sounds like a total goof 🤣


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So yet again someone comes in that has some excitement behind him and his first feud is with the Goof Troop?


----------



## Damon Hen (11 mo ago)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> All of three of them are billed at the same height and Brock of all people sounds like a total goof 🤣


They would both dwarf this dork. 'Switchblade' - lol, I mean christ...

Brock's a great promo. Nothing wrong with his sound. Makes Lashley look like a fool on the mic, imagine this indie geek in there with him.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jay White isn't an indy wrestler in any sense of the word. In fact, after a couple of years mainly working in the UK, he became a NJPW young lion which is one of the toughest, most grueling (physically and mentally) training systems ever in wrestling. He's better trained than most 'WWE PC' graduates. He is 29 and is in his seventh year with NJPW. He has headlined Tokyo Dome and Madison Square Garden shows.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Well, I admit the guy looks pretty well trained. Not a chance he weighs 222 pounds but hey that's a wrestling thing. My one grip with his first match is the booking. Best friends and a 15 minute match. I get trent is known in NJPW but to the casual fan they see this new guy who has a reputation struggling for 15 mins to beat a mid carder like trent. If I was NJPW I'd only let my star appear if he is booked real strong not going 15 mins with a mid carder who is part of a comedy troup. Also wouldn't be agreeing to him taking a pile driver or a moonsault off the ropes. Putting their guy in danger for a short run of appearances. This should have gone 5 mins max and trent getting very little in. Aew love.to go long and book their originals strong. Keith Lee had a much more impressive debut last week. Guy looks decent though a few Japanese indy bad habits in posturing in the ring but he seems to take his work seriously which is good and works a similar style to omega. Can't seem him playing video games or twitch with the other nerds.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He turned against G.O.D. and sided with the Good Brothers on the IMPACT show. Tama has tried to undermine Jay recently and this is the result.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495228321814257672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495240224594665477


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

thisissting said:


> Well, I admit the guy looks pretty well trained. Not a chance he weighs 222 pounds but hey that's a wrestling thing. My one grip with his first match is the booking. Best friends and a 15 minute match. I get trent is known in NJPW but to the casual fan they see this new guy who has a reputation struggling for 15 mins to beat a mid carder like trent. If I was NJPW I'd only let my star appear if he is booked real strong not going 15 mins with a mid carder who is part of a comedy troup. Also wouldn't be agreeing to him taking a pile driver or a moonsault off the ropes. Putting their guy in danger for a short run of appearances. This should have gone 5 mins max and trent getting very little in. Aew love.to go long and book their originals strong. Keith Lee had a much more impressive debut last week. Guy looks decent though a few Japanese indy bad habits in posturing in the ring but he seems to take his work seriously which is good and works a similar style to omega. Can't seem him playing video games or twitch with the other nerds.


You seem to still have no idea of anything related to Japanese wrestling at all but at least you saw some positives after actually watching the guy and not just listening to the out of touch opinions of that old fart Cornette. 
By the way even Goldberg had to work his ass off to getting wins when he wrestled in Japan. 
Here is a good example :


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> He turned against G.O.D. and sided with the Good Brothers on the IMPACT show. Tama has tried to undermine Jay recently and this is the result.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495228321814257672
> ...


As soon as I seen this, I instantly pictured Tama and his brother showing up in the E with Cody rHHHodes playing out the nWo “invasion” angle.

Could be wrong, but anytime a BC member gets turned on in such shocking fashion, it usually means they’re leaving their territory.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

@bdon Nah, Tama just renewed with New Japan apparently so he won't be going anywhere. He rejected the WWE around the time Styles went I think because New Japan offered to bring in his brother. Tama has been angling for an appearance in AEW - maybe G.O.D. will be the jokers in the tag casino royale.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

3venflow said:


> He turned against G.O.D. and sided with the Good Brothers on the IMPACT show. Tama has tried to undermine Jay recently and this is the result.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495228321814257672
> ...


He also had one hell of good match with Eric Young earlier on the same Impact show No Surrender.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Razgriz said:


> AEW needs a slow plodding type cerebral wrestler to slow down a lot of the hyperactive wrestlers.
> 
> It means more when the faces get their moves off because the pops mean more when they can get going.
> 
> This is a good signing for AEW. Brings diversity


Only positive I could say about aew is it seems they have been hiring more slower wrestlers. Anything than these flip floppers. What's funny is high flying wrestling back then was good, because it was still very technical,story driven, people sold moves and not just all over the map. It flowed between 2 wrestlers that developed a story.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

It was an interesting development at No Surrender. Jay spoke midweek about needing to do some Spring Cleaning with Bullet Club, it was presumed he was referring to the awful House of Torture, but no, looks like GOD, fresh from agreeing new contracts, are out. We'll have to wait and see if the BC, Elite, Chaos rivalries play out in AEW - it'd a be a waste to bring Jay in not to do anything more interesting than an OC program. 

Also of note on Friday was Excalibur mentioning this incident on commentary.






Could be referenced in future by JR and Jay to get him some extra heat.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

The disrespect in this thread... discount kenny omega?! Less entertaining than MJF?! Indy flippy guy. He's the typical scumbag in ring general... he's closer to an Edge or a Bobby Roode. He'd collapse to the matt before he ever won a knock down drag out brawl. He gets a foot on the rope. He tricks you into sliding under the ring appron. He's a slimeball and he's one of the best in the world at it...


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

You know what, one more fucking thing! The "who" or the "never seen this guy" is no longer an excuse. Especially when you're already on the goddamn internet when you say it. Take two seconds, open another tab, and type the name in a youtube/Google search. 5 minutes of your life could save from sounding like a lazy zoomer peice of shit... FFS wrestle forum. DO BETTER!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jay's the kind of guy who, while he took some time to grow on me, can really fit at the top of the card in any promotion.

A great wrestler but not one that relies on any sorts of flips and dives. A cerebral guy in the ring. Cuts really good promos. Looks like a star. Has a build similar to other stars like Omega, Rollins, AJ, etc. And could work with anyone in any promotion.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wridacule said:


> You know what, one more fucking thing! The "who" or the "never seen this guy" is no longer an excuse. Especially when you're already on the goddamn internet when you say it. Take two seconds, open another tab, and type the name in a youtube/Google search. 5 minutes of your life could save from sound like a lazy zoomed peice of shit... FFS wrestle forum. DO BETTER!


I notice that alot.

If someone hasn't heard of someone, they're either useless, can't be that good or not a draw because no one else has heard of them.

Only in wrestling does it seem that its fans don't seem to actually either acknowledge history, learn about it or come across unaware.

Why ask someone else's opinion? Go and fucking watch yourself. Check out some promos, check out some matches and form your own opinion.


----------



## Damon Hen (11 mo ago)

As someone pointed out before, the guy is nothing without a beard. Not that he's something with one, but that without, he has one of the more basement-dwelling faces in the biz.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Looks like the Good Brothers are coming back to Dynamite. 














Gross.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jay had televised matches in three promotions on Friday and Saturday:

Friday vs. Trent in AEW
Saturday vs. Jay Lethal in NJPW Strong
Saturday vs. Eric Young in IMPACT

All very good matches. Jay may be the best in the world at transitions and counters. Super slick in everything he does.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Wridacule said:


> The disrespect in this thread... discount kenny omega?! Less entertaining than MJF?! Indy flippy guy. He's the typical scumbag in ring general... he's closer to an Edge or a Bobby Roode. He'd collapse to the matt before he ever won a knock down drag out brawl. He gets a foot on the rope. He tricks you into sliding under the ring appron. He's a slimeball and he's one of the best in the world at it...


Why is he being booked getting knocked around the ring by bloody trent then for 15 mins in his first match? Surely he should be dominating these types of opponent if he is a big deal and not going into a programme with a guy with his hands in his pockets.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

thisissting said:


> Why is he being booked getting knocked around the ring by bloody trent then for 15 mins in his first match? Surely he should be dominating these types of opponent if he is a big deal and not going into a programme with a guy with his hands in his pockets.


He's a snake in the grass, not a lion on the prowl. AEW has always had a problem with matches going too long. Can't hold that against him, especially since he can't have much stroke in the company to say "Sorry bro, it's gonna be all me tonight" 

What you should take away from that match was how easily he slipped out of Trent's clutches and hit the blade runner.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Wridacule said:


> You know what, one more fucking thing! The "who" or the "never seen this guy" is no longer an excuse. Especially when you're already on the goddamn internet when you say it. Take two seconds, open another tab, and type the name in a youtube/Google search. 5 minutes of your life could save from sounding like a lazy zoomer peice of shit... FFS wrestle forum. DO BETTER!


This guy isn't well known to 90% of the casual wrestling fans. Only hard-core wrestling fans watch Japanese wrestling. If we have to Google YouTube to find out who he is that says it all really.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Damon Hen said:


> As someone pointed out before, the guy is nothing without a beard. Not that he's something with one, but that without, he has one of the more basement-dwelling faces in the biz.


He does come across a bit like a seth rollins tribute act with his look lol.



Wridacule said:


> He's a snake in the grass, not a lion on the prowl. AEW has always had a problem with matches going too long. Can't hold that against him, especially since he can't have much stroke in the company to say "Sorry bro, it's gonna be all me tonight"
> 
> What you should take away from that match was how easily he slipped out of Trent's clutches and hit the blade runner.


He must have plenty of stroke or NJPW do. Surely NJPW wouldn't let one of their stars appear in other promotions and put him in competitive matches with mid card guys and comedy acts. Should be coming in to get in punk Bryan or mox face and be teasing a match with them. Maybe a squash match or two with no risk of injury.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

thisissting said:


> This guy isn't well known to 90% of the casual wrestling fans. Only hard-core wrestling fans watch Japanese wrestling. If we have to Google YouTube to find out who he is that says it all really.
> [/QUO


You're already on the internet.... is it really THAT hard to open one more tab??! AEW has admitted to not catering to casual fans because they don't believe there are many left. As soon as his jacket appeared on screen there was a pop. So clearly, most people watching knew exactly who he was. I don't have an NJPW subscription either. The first time I heard about some Jay White guy doing great in japan, I literally spent all of 5 minutes to find out who he was. It just makes you sound lazy. Take 5 minutes and do some research to form a legit opinion instead of judging a book by it's cover


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I don't like Japanese wrestling for one so certainly won't be googling some random guy who working over there. As iv said higher up from what I saw in this match he looks well trained. Has a few bad habits typical of Japanese wrestling like omega has like the ham acting pointing and over selling. Booking wasnt good for sure they could have made him a much bigger deal in the way he was intrudoced to aew. At least he isn't as bad as some of the frankly offensively fake old Japanese guys they have taken over in the past.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

How WWE is it to go, “I have not heard of him. It must mean he sucks.” Think of how many goddamn WWE fans had never heard of Sting in 2015, @thisissting. Does that mean Sting wasn’t a draw or a shitty wrestler? Was he some flippy indie guy..?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

bdon said:


> How WWE is it to go, “I have not heard of him. It must mean he sucks.” Think of how many goddamn WWE fans had never heard of Sting in 2015, @thisissting. Does that mean Sting wasn’t a draw or a shitty wrestler? Was he some flippy indie guy..?


That's not a good comparison American audiences new very well who sting was from nwa and wcw. Jay White has so far appeared on impact LOL.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Why is he being booked getting knocked around the ring by bloody trent then for 15 mins in his first match? Surely he should be dominating these types of opponent if he is a big deal and not going into a programme with a guy with his hands in his pockets.


Trent is a good wrestler; he's no pushover no matter who he's in the ring with. It wouldn't logically make sense for him to get squashed by Jay White.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Trent is a good wrestler; he's no pushover no matter who he's in the ring with. It wouldn't logically make sense for him to get squashed by Jay White.


Trent is career competitive mid card guy with a neck issue. Albeit has some history with white in Japan I guess. Aew has a habit of doing this making matches more competitive than they should be. You'll be saying the same when orange cassidy goes 15 mins next time with him will you?


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Trent is career competitive mid card guy with a neck issue. Albeit has some history with white in Japan I guess. Aew has a habit of doing this making matches more competitive than they should be. You'll be saying the same when orange cassidy goes 15 mins next time with him will you?


It's a New Japan philosophy. AEW follows in those footsteps because Tony is a big fan of New Japan. Mid carders can have competitive matches with main eventers. Orange Cassidy is a mid carder so he's not going to get squashed by anybody. It's Just the way New Japan/AEW do things. The only people that get squashed are low carders/jobbers.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

You realise @thisissting, many big stars were 'not known to American audiences' before they actually got the chance? Some big names were making a name for themselves in Mexico, Japan or the indies before they were well known by 'casuals' in the USA. Benoit, Guerrero, Owen, Malenko to name a few. Omega made his name in Japan before he became relevant in America.

You only become a 'somebody' in America by actually appearing in the promotion, so 95% of wrestlers are nobodies when they first appear. Did you know much about Tyler Black (ROH) and Jon Moxley (CZW) before WWE signed them? They went on to form 2/3 of WWE's top faction of the past decade.

Of the current WWE roster, the Viking Raiders were IWGP Tag Team Champions in NJPW before WWE signed them. Sami Zayn wrestled in Japan for DDT and Dragon Gate. Cesaro wrestled in Japan for Pro Wrestling NOAH. Becky Lynch was touring Japan seven years before WWE signed her. Shayna Baszler was in Stardom. The list goes on.

Jay White could easily be a huge asset to either WWE (who he confirmed were after him a year ago) or AEW in fairly rapid time. So it doesn't matter if nobody knows who he is*, because it only takes a matter or weeks or months to turn him into a 'someone'.

* actually, a huge % of the AEW fanbase will know who he is. This is the fanbase born out the Elite craze who followed ROH and NJPW before AEW formed. If Will Ospreay walked through the AEW door tomorrow, most would know who he is too.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

3venflow said:


> You realise @thisissting, many big stars were 'not known to American audiences' before they actually got the chance? Some big names were making a name for themselves in Mexico, Japan or the indies before they were well known by 'casuals' in the USA. Benoit, Guerrero, Owen, Malenko to name a few. Omega made his name in Japan before he became relevant in America.
> 
> You only become a 'somebody' in America by actually appearing in the promotion, so 95% of wrestlers are nobodies when they first appear. Did you know much about Tyler Black (ROH) and Jon Moxley (CZW) before WWE signed them? They went on to form 2/3 of WWE's top faction of the past decade.
> 
> ...


He looks decent in the ring and I hope he does make a name for himself. If he stays his whole career in japan he will never be able to claim that.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Blaze2k2 said:


> It's a New Japan philosophy. AEW follows in those footsteps because Tony is a big fan of New Japan. Mid carders can have competitive matches with main eventers. Orange Cassidy is a mid carder so he's not going to get squashed by anybody. It's Just the way New Japan/AEW do things. The only people that get squashed are low carders/jobbers.


Definitely.

In addition in New Japan’s yearly G1 a top guy can lose to a much lower guy. It’s all about context though. A top guy like Omega could hypothetically lose to almost anyone during the month long G1 Climax round robin meat grinder. They are tired, worn down and often injured - legit or not.

It makes perfect sense at certain moments for a non-title upset or loss of a fall during a tag match. AEW’s fans are a bit more casual or perhaps less hardcore than those fans of NJPW. Fans can learn that just because someone is midcard that doesn’t mean they are a scrub or pushover. There is more parity in Japanese wrestling that AEW seems to want to adopt in America.

Someone earlier referenced fake looking old Japanese guys…I don’t even know where to begin with a response…Any change in the every day routine really confuses fans here. They don’t know what to think with new faces or cameos. New or different is usually always seen as bad or unnecessary.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Definitely.
> 
> In addition in New Japan’s yearly G1 a top guy can lose to a much lower guy. It’s all about context though. A top guy like Omega could hypothetically lose to almost anyone during the month long G1 Climax round robin meat grinder. They are tired, worn down and often injured - legit or not.
> 
> ...


Watch moxleys matches they were embarrassing. He was clearly babying his offence to these slow aging old guys, overselling for them and it all looked highly contrived and fake. Some of their strikes were were way off the mark and verging on comedy. It was nothing to do with new faces it was clearly just embarrassing and some kind of nostalgia trip for mox and khan and some hard-core fans. There has to be some kind of believability to it all. Moxley isn't good enough either to make these old guys look good. For example Danielson managed to put the japanese guy over much better.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

thisissting said:


> He does come across a bit like a seth rollins tribute act with his look lol.


does he? How many gimmicks has Tyler Black been through now?


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Definitely.
> 
> In addition in New Japan’s yearly G1 a top guy can lose to a much lower guy. It’s all about context though. A top guy like Omega could hypothetically lose to almost anyone during the month long G1 Climax round robin meat grinder. They are tired, worn down and often injured - legit or not.
> 
> ...





thisissting said:


> Watch moxleys matches they were embarrassing. He was clearly babying his offence to these slow aging old guys, overselling for them and it all looked highly contrived and fake. Some of their strikes were were way off the mark and verging on comedy. It was nothing to do with new faces it was clearly just embarrassing and some kind of nostalgia trip for mox and khan and some hard-core fans. There has to be some kind of believability to it all. Moxley isn't good enough either to make these old guys look good. For example Danielson managed to put the japanese guy over much better.


Danielson vs. Minoru Suzuki on that Rampage pre-show was miles ahead of Moxley’s matches, for sure. The your turn-my turn-rinse-repeat strike exchange has sidled over and seems commonplace in AEW now. It doesn’t really make sense unless in the big marquee main event level of match. Seeing it on Dark is disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Danielson vs. Minoru Suzuki on that Rampage pre-show was miles ahead of Moxley’s matches, for sure. The your turn-my turn-rinse-repeat strike exchange has sidled over and seems commonplace in AEW now. It doesn’t really make sense unless in the big marquee main event level of match. Seeing it on Dark is disappointing to say the least.


That's also a New Japan thing but that one I wish they cut out because it becomes too repetitive and slows down the flow of the match. You're right though. It should only be done in a main event level match. One thing I do however wish AEW adopts is New Japan's 20 count rule before being counted out outside the ring. I love the Way New Japan does it because it gives the wrestler more time to sell a move on the outside.


----------



## Remco (Jun 17, 2021)

Damon Hen said:


> Not feeling this guy at all.
> 
> As in... who the heck is he?
> 
> Screams indie geek energy


You don't know him and he screams indie geek energy. Then you post something about Brock Lesnar. I you don't follow wrestling and you only watch WWE, then your not well known in the wrestling scene. Jay White is not Brock no, but he is his own person, a very good wrestler and known by so many people around the world. He wrestles for New Japan Pro Wrestling. And no it is not a indie company. They are founded in 1972 by Antonio Inoki (You don't know him I think, he isn't the Rock), so the company is 50 years old now and Jay White won multiple NJPW titles. Know you stuff and don't compare wrestlers with Brock Lesnar, because that is the one you know.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The best comparisons for Jay White are somewhere between Seth Rollins and Randy Orton. Before anyone does the "he isn't on their level, wah" stuff, I am referring to their style of wrestling and characters having similar elements.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I will say that Jay's short run in AEW (& also Impact) has felt like a trial run to see how much of a big deal he would feel in a North American promotion as opposed to NJPW.

And so far I'd say he's passed with flying colors. To that point....



Prized Fighter said:


> The best comparisons for Jay White are somewhere between Seth Rollins and Randy Orton. Before anyone does the "he isn't on their level, wah" stuff, I am referring to their style of wrestling and characters having similar elements.


Speaking of Seth & Randy, guys who have main evented Raw the last couple of weeks, Jay's the kind of talent who you could pluck him near that spot tomorrow and he'd do pretty well. Or maybe better to say if he got some time to build up his "equity", so to speak, he'd fit right in.


----------



## Damon Hen (11 mo ago)

TD Stinger said:


> I will say that Jay's short run in AEW (& also Impact) has felt like a trial run to see how much of *a big deal he would feel in a North American promotion* as opposed to NJPW.
> 
> And so far I'd say *he's passed with flying colors*. To that point....
> 
> Speaking of *Seth & Randy*, guys who have main evented Raw the last couple of weeks, *Jay's* *the kind of talent who you could pluck him near that spot tomorrow and he'd do pretty well*. Or maybe better to say if he got some time to build up his "equity", so to speak, he'd fit right in.


Hilarious! Thanks for the laugh


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Nick Jackson and all the dumb stupid shit he does is easily the best thing in wrestling right now and over the last year or so. The guys just nuts. Also a great wrestler. It's Matt that brings them down with his stupid finger on his cheek as he thinks and way over the top shitty acting. World of difference between the bucks. Nicks carried Matt for years.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

Sounds like Jay White and his Bullet Club will be everywhere


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496138246581014535


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

go stros said:


> Sounds like Jay White and his Bullet Club will be everywhere
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496138246581014535


I really hope Jay White finds a spot on weekly American television. That guy deserves to have his work seen.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Sounds like they're moving Bullet Club to being like Mutoh's BATT group in the early 2000's, where they were across multiple promotions. Maybe Adam Cole becomes sort of the "captain" of the AEW Bullet Club faction.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

go stros said:


> Sounds like Jay White and his Bullet Club will be everywhere
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496138246581014535


Damn that's a tick accent!


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

Good thing he’s got the beard, without it he looks like a kid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> I really hope Jay White finds a spot on weekly American television. That guy deserves to have his work seen.


I can definitely see him going All Elite in the future. That Omega rematch on national TV is too much to pass up. That and possible matches with Moxley, Bryan, Punk, Miro, Hangman, Darby, MJF, etc. So many dream matches/MOTY candidates I don’t know if he will want to pass that up. I’m sure his pay would be significantly better as well.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm really glad this bullet club shit passed me by. Idiots like gallows and Anderson and a bunch of really small wrestlers 'too sweeting' themselves like some nerdy mark bingo hall version of nWo. How embarrassing. Try doing something original and becoming relevant yourselves.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

AthleticGirth said:


> HHH was rumoured to be desperate to sign Jay White last year when his contract was up for renewal. There are similarities I see between his work and HHHs from around 1999 / 2000.
> 
> As a wrestler Jay can hang with the best of them, he could blow up most guys. His counters and reversals are exceptional and like Kenny Omega he can shift the tempo, pace and momentum of a match anytime. He's a believable heel and there's nothing he wouldn't do to get the win.
> 
> He was a guest on Art of Wrestling back in 2017 which was before his big push in New Japan. It's worth listening to to hear what he's all about and how he got started in the business.


Jay White fits better with Undesputed Era than Rodrick Strong actually.


----------

